# Please pray I pass-Road test tomrrow



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So tomorrow (at 10am) I have a road test.
I have about 14-16 road test appointments that were scheduled and were not able to keep them due to car problems. I have been trying since my 18th birthday in January.
The last road test I went to I forgot a certificate needed for it, so had to reschedule.

We now have a working van (that was given to us) and it is really easy to drive.

I have many many hours into driving since Oct of 2010. On a trip from MI with my dad (pulling truck and trailer) we drove through the night (6pm to 9am). He got so tired so he got me the biggest cup a coffee they had :leap:  . So I drove from Cleveland to Rochester NY then my dad took over..but was too tired still, so I drove the other 100+ miles to home.

I am pretty sure I could pass the driving portion and the 3-point turn. I am not a nervous driver, I am only nervous about the parallel parking. I hope I don't mess up on that. I have gotten it up to 8 out of 10 for parallel parking, don't want it to be the other 2 out of 10.

So hopefully I pass, as I really need to get going on life. We are getting moving jobs lined up and I might do some 2 guys and a deer dented truck moving :laugh: until I can get a car and a full time job.

Also for what I have planned for next year I will need some green stuff, so will need to work hard.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Good luck! 

My driving test was rather easy...the only parking I did was pulling into a parking space after my test was over! I didnt do anything other then stop at stoplights, turn when told to turn, merge, and drive the speed limit. 

Sooooo.....I still don't know how to parallel park. LOL

Good luck and let us all know how you did!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Good luck! I'm sure you'll do fine. 

I'm almost 6 months shy of being 20, and I don't even have my driver's _permit_!! :doh: Took my permit test last month and got something like 76%, and I needed at least 82% to pass...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good luck! You'll Do great!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

You will do fine! Relax and know that you know how to drive. Good luckI :hi5:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> Good luck! I'm sure you'll do fine.
> 
> I'm almost 6 months shy of being 20, and I don't even have my driver's _permit_!! :doh: Took my permit test last month and got something like 76%, and I needed at least 82% to pass...


For me they said if I got one more Q wrong I would have failed it.
The thing is they ask so many questions about drugs and alcohol that the average person wouldn't even know.

Here you also have to take a "5 hour course" if you are not taking drivers ed.
This was the 5 hour course certificate that I forgot, I didn't even know I forgot it until the examiner asked for it.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

jesse-goats said:


> The thing is they ask so many questions about drugs and alcohol that the average person wouldn't even know.


That's what made me fail!! I aced the actual driving questions, but when it came to the drugs/alcohol I was pretty much guessing. So now I have to memorize all that stuff before going back...

I remember the final question that made me fail was a, "Choose which of the following statements is true:"
A. Alcohol is a stimulant
B. Alcohol is a depressant
C. Alcohol is responsible for X percentage of road accidents each year.

I knew the answer was obviously NOT A., but I couldn't decide if I should choose B. or C. Both were "correct", but which one did they want!?!? I went with the ol' Navy standby of "when in doubt, Charlie out". I chose C. and was informed that I failed my test. Grrr.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You can do it!! Good luck!! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Good luck Jesse! I remember how nerve wrecking it was to worry about the driving test! I didn't get my license until I was 21! I didn't really have anything I could drive since my ex husband used to take me everywhere. But we split up in Oct of my 21st year, and my brother and his wife helped me get my license. I used my SIL car <Dodge intrepid>. Parallel parking was my biggest problem too! 
We made the appt for the week of Thanksgiving, like Mon or Tues. It was a small college town in IN, and Everything went smoothly, the problem being? Since everyone was on Thanksgiving break and the only place to parallel park was AT the college....well let's just say I got super lucky! LOL She had me pretend to park between cars, hehe.

To this day I am so lousy at parallel parking. Thankfully, I've only had to do it maybe 3-4 times and I've had my license for a long time.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Good luck on your road test Jesse! I'm sending prayers your way! ray: Having your license will open up a whole new world of possibilities! I was your age when I got my license. That was um...just a few years ago. :laugh:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Good "luck" Jesse. 

My road test was easy. I barely squeaked by on the parallel parking, but squeak by I did. Mom still doesn't parallel park because she never learned how - it wasn't a requirement in Mississippi where/when she got her license. 

Glad to know I wasn't the only late license-getter.  I've had mine just over a year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck ...I know you can do it......... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for all your well wishes.

Unfortunately I failed by 20 points. I didn't even get to finish the course I was so bad.
I did okay of the parallel parking but not so good on the rest.
Plus he told me to get up to the stop sign and stop, which I did. Then he was telling me to inch out, stop and turn. I did that except for the turn part as he never told me where the heck to turn. I think I got 10 points for that even though it was his fault that he never told to turn right or left.

Oh well, Better luck next time.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Aw Jesse, that stinks! Sorry you didn't get it.  :hug: How long do you have to wait until you can send in for a new date? Were you too nervous? I always mess things up if I'm nervous.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have to go in for another 5 hour course as the certificate expired. That is another $45 and then it is 4-6 weeks at most before there will be another road test.
I was a little nervous. He said I didn't check my blind spots, I wasn't told to look over the shoulder EVERY time I pull out or change lanes. Feels awkward and my parents didn't teach me that bit.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Bummer.  Sorry jesse.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I am sorry Jesse  I was so hoping you'd get it. How long do you have to wait to retest?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...i'm sorry. :hug: Hope the next one goes better. Do you get to do any drive time with an instructor during that class?


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Jesse.  One of my friends had an instructor like that - he told her to do something, and she did it, then told her she wasn't supposed to do that and failed her.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope that next time goes better. :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaawww, sorry honey!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry....  :hug:


----------

